# Clarion DRZ 9255



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Clarion DRZ-9255 | eBay


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, it looks so clean.


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

BurnOut956 said:


> Wow, it looks so clean.


Don't you want to have it again


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Way over priced, the DRZ9255 are great but not worth that even it was a BNIB model...

IMHO

///Mpower - If this is your DRZ, good luck with the sale on Ebay, as most guys here are cheap


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I had the $, it'd be mine. 

Still holding on to my baby though, ADCS-1 nib.


----------

